# Frontosa and Yellow Labs?



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a half dozen medium sized yellow labs in my 90 gallon and was considering a few frontosa, would this be a bad mix species wise to put frontosa with yellow labs?

Bill


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

In general, mbuna are considered too aggressive to keep with fronts, since fronts are so mellow. Yellow labs, however, are one of the few mbuna I've seen people keep with fronts, since they're more mellow than most. A few years down the road (like 4-5), the fronts could become big enough to eat the labs. Another issue you might eventually run into is fin nipping by the labs. (fronts grow long trailing fins, labs like to bite them off). You could try it and see. I would start with 7-8 little fronts, and try to end up with 3 or 4 (with a 1M:2F or 3F ratio) in a 90. I have 7 three-year-old fronts in a 6ft 125g tank, and they fill it up plenty.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks on that, at least I do have other large tanks i can put the labs into if the mix doesn't work, my set here is pretty tame tho always been the "picked on" vs agressive group in community settings.

I am interested in some Frontosa but not even sure where to start (which type or where to get them) most of my local stores don't have any so I will have to start some research on them to even find some locally (I am in the Northern Detroit Suburbs in Northville MI)

Bill


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

its my experience that fronts and mbuna/haps tend to ignore each other as if they are talking a different langauge... they both coexist but they are only interested in their own... including aggression.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

FTLOSM said:


> I have a half dozen medium sized yellow labs in my 90 gallon and was considering a few frontosa, would this be a bad mix species wise to put frontosa with yellow labs?
> 
> Bill


It can be done but is not recommeded. Most yellow labs will nip frontosa fins. Too bad, the yellow and blue would look great together. I realize you already have the labs; however, mature Neolamprologus leleupi (Yellow) might be a good stubstitute as they can be very striking with their bright yellow coloration. Altolamps are good frontosa tank mates too.

A 90 gallon tank is not recommended for frontosa. I subscribe to the 6-foot minimum footprint "rule of thumb."

Good luck,
Russ


----------

